# Köderfische hältern



## snoerre (6. Juni 2005)

Moin,
hab ein Rieeeeeesen Problem mit meinen Köderfischen!
Also,
ich war letztens senken, um mir einen Köderfisch Vorrat im Aquarium anzulegen, da ich zur Zeit nicht die Möglichkeit habe, vor dem Angeln erst noch senken zu fahren und meine Holde keine Köderfische im Gefrierschrank haben will.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich die Köderfische noch im Gartenteich, aber da waren die "Verluste" durch meine Schildkröten zu hoch :q 
Beim ersten Einsetzen der Fischchen ins Aquarium(mit Filter/Pumpe) hatte ich abgestandenes Wasser im Aquarium(mit Wasseraufbereiter aus dem Zoogeschäft) und von den eingesetzten 50 Fischen
(Moderlieschen) haben grad mal 5 überlebt und der Rest starb schon nach ca 1-2 Std.  :c   Naja, die toten hab ich beim Kumpel für den Winter eingefroren  
Beim zweitenmal nahm ich mir Wasser aus dem Teich mit und füllte es ins Aquarium. Leider starben wieder soviele Fische nach kurzer Zeit. #q 
Transportieren tu ich die Fischchen in einer Tonne mit Sauerstoffpumpe!
Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Ahnung, woran/warum die Fische sterben?
Kann es vieleicht sein, das es im Aquarium zu Hell ist? Hört sich doof,ich weiß  aber ich bin echt am verzweifeln.
Bin für jeden Tipp äusserst dankbar

Gruß Snoerre #h


----------



## kanalbulle (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Denke mal das ist Stressbedingt !
Dafür gibt es aber auch was im Fachhandel.
Das solltest du nicht nur im Becken anwenden, sondern auch schon mal im Transportbehälter.


----------



## sunny (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Nen halben Liter Maden im Kühlschrank könnte ich nich verstehen, aber wieso will denn deine Holde keine Köderfische im Gefrierschrank ;+ .

Darfst du normale Fische auch nicht einfrieren?

sunny #h


----------



## snoerre (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Moin,
@ Kanalbulle:
da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, werd mich nachher mal schlau fragen  #6 
@ sunny:
normale Fische räuchere ich immer am nächsten Tag. Wir haben nur ein Gefrierfach   
Hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.Sorry |kopfkrat 

Gruß Snoerre #h


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Moin snoerre,

vielleicht ist der Temperaturunterschied vom Aquariumwasser und Transportwasser zu hoch. Die Fische bekommen dann einen Temperaturschock und dann noch der Streß, das haut die stärksten Fische um. Ich hab auch ein 200 Liter Aquarium im Garten stehen und hältere darin Rotaugen und Barsche. Das Problem mit den sofortigen sterben hab ich bei mir nicht. Ich mache immer einen langsamen Wasseraustausch vom Aquariumwasser und Transportwasser damit sich die Fische langsam an einer anderen Temperatur gewöhnen. Im Aquariumwasser habe ich Kochsalz damit die Fische nicht verpilzen. Wenn ich Glück habe und die Fische nicht verpilzen (beginnt meistens trotz Salz nach 2-3 Wochen) habe ich den ganzen Sommer über frische Köderfische. Fische die ich nicht verangel bekommen im Herbst (Winter) ihre Freiheit wieder. 
Viel Glück beim nächsten Versuch deine Fische zu hältern.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

gute Frage....
ich habe eine normale 300 l Regenwassertonne im Garten stehen - inkl. einer normalen Gartenteichpumpe + Filter in dem ich mir auch einen zusammengestippten Vorrat immer für die kurzfristigen Angelausflüge halte...
meine Erfahrung ist das die Köfis, welche ich mit der Senke erwischt habe 
immer viel schneller das zeitliche segnen als die gestippten und vorsichtig behandelten....  |kopfkrat
allerdings dennoch immer einiges mehr als 1-2 Std.  
gehe davon aus das mit der Senke wohl die Schleimschicht zu stark verletzt wird und sie deshalb viel anfälliger sind....
beim Aquarium mit Zimmertemperatur kann ich mir das auch nur mit dem plötzlichen Temperaturunterschied erklären.....


----------



## snoerre (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

#h Moin,
der Temperaturunterschied beträgt 1-2 Grad. Ich hab das immer mit einer Aquarium Heizung ziemlich gut einstellen können.  #6 Vielleicht liegts ja doch daran, das beim Senken die Schleimhaut zu stark beschädigt wird |kopfkrat 
Hmmmm,na dann muß ich wohl wieder zur guten, alten "Plastikflaschenreuse" greifen #q (oder meine Schildkröten müssen wieder aus dem Gartenteich ausziehen :q )
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten (falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, dann immer rein damit  )

Gruß Snoerre #h


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

glaub ich so nicht wegen der Schleimhaut....
ich kann es bei mir in der Tonne beobachten das die gesenkten Köfis doch nach ein paar Tagen (!) Pilz bekommen .... und dann halt mal früher oder später hin sind....
die gestippten (und vorsichtig angefaßten) sind bei guter Fütterung wochenlang quicklebendig und halten ich bestens inner Tonne....
wenn die aber schon nach 1-2 Stunden das zeitliche segnen, nehme ich eher wohl den Umstand der unfreiwilligen Umzuges als Ursache an....
sei es das Wasser im Aquarium, der Transport, die Hälterung ..................


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*



> der Temperaturunterschied beträgt 1-2 Grad. Ich hab das immer mit einer Aquarium Heizung ziemlich gut einstellen können.



Wie Hoch ist denn die Temperatur im Aquarium? Normalerweise gehört bei Kaltwasserfischen keine Heizung ins Becken. Ganz im Gegenteil, das gehört oft eher gekühlt...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Jetblack (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Wenn die Fischer derart schnell verenden, würde ich mal die Chemie in Deinem Aquarium prüfen. Ich tippe mal auf 2 mögliche Todesursachen:
Krasse pH-Wert Abweichung und Nitritvergiftung.

Von den Wasseraufbereitern halt ich nicht viel, weil sie Sicherheit vorgaukeln, wo keine ist.

Den pH Wert kann man in Grenzen zwar einstellen, aber dazu müßte man wissen, wie der pH des Wassers aus dem die Fische kommen ist.

Beim Nitrit wird es schwieriger, weil langfristiger. Nitrit bekommst Du nur mit einem gut eingefahrenen Filter in den Griff (ein Filter, der genügend Bakterien enthält, um das Nitrit in Nitrat umzuwandeln) und das dauert seine Zeit. Das Problem ist: ist lange Zeit kein/wenig Nitrit im Wasser, fehlen auch die Bakterien für die Umwandlung - kippst Du dann viele Fische hinzu, geben die alle Stoffwechselprodukte ins Wasser ab, die dann nicht schnell genug in das relativ ungefährliche Nitrat umgewandelt werden können (weil eben zuwenig Bakterienmasse vorhanden ist). Das Ergebniss ist dann ein rabiates und schnelles Sterben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Mal ne doofe Frage:
Dürfen wir überhaupt lebende Fische vom Wasser wegtransportieren als Angler????
Ich hab gerade fürs Mag ein Interview mit der Wapo gemacht, bei uns wird bei Lebendhälterung (ob Setzkescher oder im Eimer) angezeigt.


----------



## CyTrobIc (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

meinst nich das das aquarium n bischen warm is für die ?


----------



## Gauner (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!

Meine Frage ist: Ich habe mir ein Aquarium vom Kumpel besorgt hatte am anfang nur eine Sauerstoffpumpe und mir Köderfische gestippt! Aber nach ein paar tagen ging der ein oder andere Fisch leider tot! Jetzt habe ich mir eine Filterpumpe besorgt mit automatischer Sauerstoffregelung! Meine Frage ist: Muss ich noch die allgemeine Sauerstoff pumpe mit reinsetzen oder reicht die Filterpumpe alleine?

Netten Gruß #h


----------



## gründler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

.......


----------



## Ascanius (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Also ich hab mir die Vorpost gerade nicht durchgelesen aber als Aquarianer kann ich dazu sagen das es an den unterschiedlichen Wasserbedingungen liegt. 

Würde dazu die Fische erstmal in einer Tüte mit dem Wasser ins Becken stellen (also das sich die Temperaturen anpassen können). Dann sollte man alle 15min einen Teil vom Aquarienwasser in die Tüte füllen und dann sollte man die nach ca 1 Stunde problemlos einsetzen können. Außerdem sollte eine gute Filterung und eventuell eine Sauerstoffpumpe im Becken vorhanden sein. Außerdem sollte man das Aquarium schon 1-2 Wochen vor Besatz herrichten (Also Kies und eventuell einige Pflanzen und verstecke). Dann sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

Hoffe ich konnte ein bischen helfen. Gruß Asc


----------



## fishcatcher99 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hi,
Du erwäntes einen Gartenteich oder?
Im Angelladen Krigst du so KöFi Eimer mit einatz(Wie ein Korb)
Den würde ich einfach in den Teich hängen dan gehen deine Schildkröten nicht mehr dran.:q Wenn doch nimmste beim nächsten Angeln einfach mal deine Schildkröten als Köder für nen dicken Wels 
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Nobbi 78 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage:
> Dürfen wir überhaupt lebende Fische vom Wasser wegtransportieren als Angler????
> Ich hab gerade fürs Mag ein Interview mit der Wapo gemacht, bei uns wird bei Lebendhälterung (ob Setzkescher oder im Eimer) angezeigt.



So doof finde ich die Frage gar nicht.
Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie die Rechtslage im Bundesland NRW aussieht.
Hab schon im Landesfischereigesetzt nachgesucht, konnte aber nichts finden.
Setzkescher ist bei uns verboten, aber schliesst das Köderfisch hältern im Eimer mit ein?


----------



## H3ndrik (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

also als ich stippen war da sagte son opa zu mir ich zoll die töten sonst bekomm ich ne anzeige ..ich hab keine ahnung obs stimmt oder nicht?


----------



## Tobi94 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Moin snoerre,
> 
> vielleicht ist der Temperaturunterschied vom Aquariumwasser und Transportwasser zu hoch. Die Fische bekommen dann einen Temperaturschock und dann noch der Streß, das haut die stärksten Fische um.


 So ist es!
Tu die Fische am besten in nen Beutel, und den dann ins Wasser legen.
Dann wird der Temperaturunterschied langsam überwunden.


----------



## gründler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

......


----------



## Nobbi 78 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*



gründler schrieb:


> Vieleicht hilft das weiter.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149405
> 
> ...



Danke gründler jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## tozi (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

frage:
wie verhalten sich die fische im aquarium? ich hab vor 3 jahren mein zimmeraquarium mit kleinen rotaugen (5 - 6 cm) und kleinen döbeln besetzt. die erste zeit haben die völlig panisch reagiert sobald ich mich dem aquarium näherte. dadurch hat sich der eine oder andere am bodengrund und an den steinen die haut verletzt. hab ich zwar mit fischarznei in den griff bekommen, aber wenn man das nicht hat, ist das wahrscheinlich mit ein grund zusammen mit stress und der ungewohnten enge des aquariums. wenn es nur um das kurzfristige hältern ginge, würde ich ja vorschlagen, das aquarium ringsum abzukleben, sieht sch..... aus, könnte aber was bringen. auf jeden fall muss der kreislauf im aquarium eingefahren sein. aussenfilter oder innenfilter ist eigentlich egal. heizung ist nicht notwendig. hol dir am gewässer vom gewässergrund den sand oder kies oder was da so rumliegt, wasch es gründlich durch und bedecke den aquariumboden. dann ein paar versteckmöglichkeiten für die fische. müsste passen dann
gruß tom


----------



## tozi (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

nachtrag:
ich habe mal gefilmt, wie die rotaugen abgehen wenns futter gibt. von wegen friedfische..... piranhas ist eher ne passende bezeichnung. hab das grade bei rapidshare hochgeladen, da ja hier die datenbank nicht funzt. wer mal reinschauen will:
http://rapidshare.com/files/275619392/rotaugenf__tterung.MOV
das war so ca. n halbes jahr nach dem Einsetzen der fische ins aquarium. ist nicht die bombenqualität aber man siehts trotzdem. knapp 16 mb größe. viel spass
gruß tom


----------



## atze83 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

ich habe letztes jahr eine ähnliche erfahrung gemacht, hab in mein becken circa 12 rotaugen eingesetzt, die allesamt nach 2-3 tagen das zeitliche gesegnet haben-wurden dann eingefroren, aber frustriert war ich schon-hab danach versucht, das becken naturnah zu gestalten, damit evtl. stress vermindert würde und siehe da, die nächsten fischchen fühlten sich pudelwohl! allerdings hab ich dem becken 2 wochen einlaufzeit gegeben und, wie schon von einem vorposter erwähnt, nur sehr behutsam angefasst, um die schleimschicht nicht zu verletzen!#6


----------



## torino (1. November 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Kann man auch in so nem 20 Liter Eimer Köfis hältern ? Und wenn man eine Köderfischpumpe sich kauft wird die Pumpe mit wiederaufladbaren Batterien bestückt oder mit unaufladbaren Batterien ?


----------



## ernie1973 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Danke gründler jetzt bin ich schlauer.


 
Habe dort in dem unüberschaubaren Thread mal versucht, einige der Grauzonen zu beleuchten und Antworten zu finden!

Ist aber wie Thomas schon richtig hinterfragt hat keine ganz leichte Materie!

Hoffe, es hilft Dir auch weiter!

Ernie


----------



## torino (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Also ich hatte auch mal Köfis in der Regentonne und es war so das die meisten starben und andere doch überlebten ! Wie kommt das ? Ich hab immer als ich die Köfis abgemacht habe mir die Hände nass gemacht und sie dann in den Transport Eimer gesetzt . Danach hab ich sie langsam in die Regentonne gekippt . 
Was mach ich falsch ?


----------



## carpi (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hi
Ein paar Sinnvolle sachen sind ja schon genannt worden! aber in dem ganzen wirrwarr an informationen:

1. Lass die sch.... Chemikalien weg die machen wenn überhaupt 
    nur alles schlimmer! 

2. Heizung raus! Fische ausm Freigewässer, die du in einem  
    Aquarium halten willst kannst du eher kühlrippen ans AQ    
    bauen

3. Wie schon erwähnt die fische mit dem transportwasser in nen
    großen beutel, zubinden und im AQ 1-2 Std. schwimmen 
    lassen. Dann die fische ins AQ ohne das wasser aus dem
    Beutel/See

4. Hast du genug Pflanzen im AQ? nicht nur 
    sauerstoff(sprudelndes Wasser) ist wichtig!

5. Nicht zuviel Füttern! alle 2 Tage reicht! wenn du zuviel 
   reinkippst, kannste das wasser wechseln =)


Wenn du das alles Beachtest und sie vorher gut behandelst...also nicht mit trockenen Fingern anfassen usw.... sollten die sich da einigermaßen Wohl bei dir fühlen!


Abgesehn davon, dass das auch keine artgerechte Haltung für die Fische ist! Da könnte man dann auch wieder in nem drahtsetzkescher hältern oder in einem der nur 1m lang ist.. das ist doch alles mist so experimente..... nur weil man zu bequem / faul ist sich die grad vorher nach bedarf zu ziehen und wie normale fische auch direkt ordentlich zu töten!


----------



## boot (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hi wenn ich frische Köderfische in mein Becken setze,tausche ich kurz vorher das alte Wasser aus. Die Temp sollte die gleiche wie im Eimer sein,wichtig ist auch das du nicht nur einen Filter hast denn die Fische benötigen in so einer situation reichlich Sauerstoff.Ach ja kein Licht anmachen da sterben die auch.


----------



## Fanny (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hi,probiere es doch mal mit Guppies als Köderfischen.Die sterben nicht so leicht und vermehren sich so gut wie alleine, ob die aber fängig sind weiss ich nicht


----------



## Tom-92 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Also ich würds wenns nicht hin haut, damit versuchen dass ich mir auf eine alte Waschmaschinentrommel einen deckel darauf baue, und sie dann irgendwo anbinde und meine köderfische dann direkt in dem gewässer wo ich sie entnommen habe versenken, dann kannst du dir sicher sein dass der Temperaturunterschied und der Wasserunterschied gleich null ist.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hi,
toll , ich habe im Moment keinen Zugang zu meinen Köderfischen , die schwimmen in aller Ruhe unter einer dicken Eisschicht im Gartenteich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## torino (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Was für Baterien kommen denn eigentlich in so ne Köderfisch Pumpe rein ? Sind die aufladbar ?


----------



## Udo561 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hi,
ne , Batterien nicht , aber Akkus kannste aufladen , je nach Pumpe AA oder AAA.
Gruß Udo


----------



## torino (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Also kommen da nur Akkus rein aber keine Batterien ?
Weil ich möcht ne Pumpe die aufladbar ist . Welche würdet ihr da empfehlen ?


----------



## carpi (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hi Also das wasser darf auf keinen fall die selbe temp. wie im eimer haben sondern wie das gewäser wo du sie her hast!

torino du weisst dochn unterscheid zwischen betterie und akku oder =)?:vik:

also mal ganz langsam! egal welche pumpe du kaufst du kannst entweder ne batterie rein machen oder nen akku... nen akku könntest du wieder aufladen! ne batterie nicht!

jez gerafft?


----------



## Parasol (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

Hallo,



torino schrieb:


> Also kommen da nur Akkus rein aber keine Batterien ?
> Weil ich möcht ne Pumpe die aufladbar ist . Welche würdet ihr da empfehlen ?



soll die Hälterung nur kurzfristig sein, z.B. für den Transport vom Angelgewässer zum Wohnort, ist eine Sauerstoffpunmpe mit Batterie ausreichend.

Die Hälterung in einer Tonne, z.B. 200 ltr. über einen längeren Zeitraum sollte mit einer S-Pumpe an der Steckdose praktiziert werden. Das ist billiger als mit Batterien, denn die Pumpe sollte ständig und rund um die Uhr laufen.

Im Sommer ausserdem für Schatten sorgen und einen Teil des Wassers öfters austauschen.

Mir sind noch keine Köderfische in der Tonne verendet-


----------



## Felipe95 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfische hältern*

hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe hier nochmal eine Frage um nicht noch einen Thread aufmachen zu müssen.
Ich hab noch ein Aquarium bei mir zuhause, das auf jedenfall auch gros genug ist um die Köfis darin zu hältern. Pumpe und Lampen habe ich auch noch.Bis auf 5-10cm Kies ist in dem Aquarium nichts drin,bloß das Aquarium steht direckt hinter meinem Schlagzeug im "Musikraum" und ab und zu wirds da halt recht laut ... so das die wände wackeln :q
Nun meine Frage: Geht da, kann ich mein AQ da stehen lassen oder verkrafften das die Fische nicht oder stört die das überhaupt ?

Vielen Dank imm Voraus !

MfG Felix


----------

